# are pigs ears safe for chihuahuas



## chichilady (Dec 20, 2007)

Has anyone have any experience with giving their chics natural pig ears?
chichilady


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I give them to Brody occasionally. He loves them. Too much really as he gets protective of them and guards them. He really loves them though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine get them daily, and love them!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

We give them every other day! Keep them quiet at night!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah my 2 love them also never had any problems xx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky doesnt get them, he may just have an overly sensitive tummy but he gets diahorrea after them.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

No I don't give chico but my friend and I bought in the pet store some for her Pit bull And she went absolutely nuts for it. 

As I read that alot of chi's here goes nuts over it too. i might buy for Chico and give him when he plays nice and not ruff with Lilly (my kitten). That will encourage him.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> Rocky doesnt get them, he may just have an overly sensitive tummy but he gets diahorrea after them.


 Yes mine also,they tend to make them thirsty as i think they are salty (never tried them myself ) I do give her chews the long cigar shape for 15 mins.


----------



## chichilady (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I plan to give them a try.
wilma


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

Lola loves them but takes her forever


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Mia loves them too but she gets diahorrea after them


----------

